# One simple question: can I install Nvidia official driver without linux support?



## fender0107401 (Apr 8, 2019)

I got a new system and it has a 4K screen. I ran Win10 with this system a few weeks, and it is not stable (the screen will randomly blink and blink).

I also ran Debian Linux with this system, and it is quite stable, the screen will not blink at all.

Now I want to try this system with FreeBSD,  I think the official driver is need.


----------



## trev (Apr 8, 2019)

I'm running the  old v340 driver without Linux support on a 2009 Mac Mini without any issues. So, I guess the answer is probably, but YMMV.


----------



## abishai (Apr 8, 2019)

Only if you compile it from ports with LINUX option disabled.


----------



## SirDice (Apr 8, 2019)

The Linux option is to support Linux binaries. It's not required for the driver to work. So yes, you can disable it. But as abishai mentioned, you'll have to build it from ports.


----------

